# What have I got here? And how much is it worth? Lathe tools and accessories



## ShallowJam (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, I just bought a Jet Mini Lathe: JML-1014VS for $300 and it came with a bunch of accessories, some of which I know what they are, and others not so much. I'm wondering what this is all worth as it seems like quite a bit. I'll post a link to my flickr instead of putting them all up here, the relevant photos are obvious.

I don't know what the stuff is in photos 9 and 10. I'm not sure if the live center in photo 8 is of use for pens, and I'm unsure of the value of pretty much everything. I've inlcuded closeups of some of the chisels.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/91840613@N03/

Oh, also, not pictured is a spur center thats on the lathe.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Aug 5, 2013)

you did we'll, there are a lot of items you will need and use.


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 5, 2013)

also, not sure what the names of the turning tools are and what they're for.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 5, 2013)

Can't tell about photo 9.
Photo 10: far left is the knock out bar for the lathe;two bars...not sure...maybe tommye bars for a chuck of some kind; the thing with the L ???; a set of bushings or just a few bushings of some kind; two mandrells with slimline bushings. On the bottom left is a screw used in a chuck to screw a bowl blank onto; next .. ???; on the right bottom is a mandrel holder that screws onto the lathe threads and a mandrel screws into it. The two mandrels may work with it.
Don


----------



## Leviblue (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice gloat!  You did well for the price.


----------



## JDennis (Aug 5, 2013)

Photo 10 also has a bottle stopper chuck.  Is that what is in photo 9?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 5, 2013)

your Supernova and jaws alone are worth what you paid for the lot!

DO NOT use that live center! Throw it away! It'll only break your heart.
Check the classified section.. there's a few people here with good live
centers and they're not that expensive. Get a good dead center, too.
An M2 should be under $10.

Couldn't tell in one of those pics.. is that a hollowing or coring system?


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 5, 2013)

Sorry, forgot to mention, pic 9 is the bottom right thing in pic 10. 

The tool closeups are of the center larger tool and the two smaller ones on the right. I'm not sure what the smaller ones are.

From what I've read, it seems as though it might be worth my while to purchase some more full size turning tools. the one I have is a round scraper. What else should I get in full size? 1" or 3/4" skew? and what else?


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 5, 2013)

WHERE DO YOU GUYS FIND ALL THESE GREAT BUYS?

You got alot of stuff for your $300......You made a great deal.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice score in that stuff.  Wolverine sharpening jig is nice score as is the nova chuck with pin jaws.  

Now you're all set up to drill on the lathe.


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 5, 2013)

DUH! I should have looked harder....that thing is a bottle stopper chuck,. I thought it was one of those screw on the nose mandrel holders. I use the bottle stopper chuck for making shaving brush handles.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



JDennis said:


> Photo 10 also has a bottle stopper chuck.  Is that what is in photo 9?


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 6, 2013)

The item in the center of photo 9 (looks like a wedge with a hole, and stamped with the letter L) looks like a drift key for a drill press.  It's used to remove a drill press mandrel from its spindle.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, you did fantastic for $300  You shouldn't need to buy much to get going.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 6, 2013)

AlanZ said:


> The item in the center of photo 9 (looks like a wedge with a hole, and stamped with the letter L) looks like a drift key for a drill press.  It's used to remove a drill press mandrel from its spindle.



Yes;  You will find that some adapter sleeves have a slot near the base of adapter.  Use this to push out the taper from inside.

The knob and rod is a knock-out bar for the lathe.  Insert it into the headstock to remove the mandrel.

The threaded piece on the left with the two collars  is the screw chuck for  the lathe chuck.  The slot locks into the chuck plates. The piece on the right is a chuck for bottle stoppers.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Aug 6, 2013)

What you have there is a woodturner's dream!!!!  I see a sherpening jig, the collet chuck.  The pens that you have are great examples to learn from.  I wich I could stumble on a deal like that.


----------



## tim self (Aug 6, 2013)

Yep, you scored big time.  Not knowing the numbering system of the pics, can't help there.  You did better than I did for the same money..


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 6, 2013)

I think it's worth quite a bit more than you paid.


----------



## hazmat74 (Aug 6, 2013)

Defnitely worth what you paid. I picked up a Rikon 70-100 for $250 that came with a decent amount of stuff but not anywhere near what you got. I'd give a few digits for the sharpening jig and pin jaws alone.


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 6, 2013)

How am I supposed to hold the mandrel in the lathe? is there something obvious I'm missing?


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 6, 2013)

ShallowJam said:


> How am I supposed to hold the mandrel in the lathe? is there something obvious I'm missing?


 With the collet chuck!

You scored huge! Pair that Wolverine Jig with a WC slow speed grinder which goes on sale frequently and youll have a great sharpening system!


----------



## randyrls (Aug 6, 2013)

ShallowJam said:


> How am I supposed to hold the mandrel in the lathe? is there something obvious I'm missing?



You can clamp the mandrel in the drill chuck jaws, but I would suggest a new mandrel with an MT2 taper.  It will be more accurate than the drill chuck.


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 6, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> ShallowJam said:
> 
> 
> > How am I supposed to hold the mandrel in the lathe? is there something obvious I'm missing?
> ...




The collet chuck I have is an expanding collet chuck. I don't understand how that would hold a mandrel.

Another question, I'm most interested in kitless pens, can I just hold the blanks in the 4 jaw, and then move to a live and dead center? I havent bought anything else yet, just wondering if I should get a collet chuck and collets or if those are unnecessary.

Also, what type and size of turning tools should I get? These ones are small and while I will use them, I can't help but feel some full size tools would be worth the investment. I'm Canadian so somewhere like leevalley.com or busybeetools.com would be good places.


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 6, 2013)

Get what you have up and running.  Try out the smaller tools.  You might not need the bigger ones, but if you do......you will have an idea of what you want.


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 6, 2013)

Can someone tell me what pictures 14 and 15 are? I'm not quite sure if thats a parting tool or spear point or some weird skew or what.


----------



## kovalcik (Aug 7, 2013)

I think 14 is a bedan or detail tool and 15 looks like a skew.


----------

